
How to Monetize a Blog: Advice from a Blog That Makes Money - maldinii
https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/how-to-monetize-a-blog/
======
dsr_
Way back in the pre-Internet days, magazines often had little classified ads
sections in the back. There was nearly always a couple of businesses that
almost said they would send you pornography, usually for scientific and
educational purposes; an offer to sell you a weather balloon or information on
ham radio clubs or telescope kits; and at least one ad like this:

Make money at home stuffing envelopes! Send SASE and enclose $2.50 for our
guide on how you can make money in your spare time!

And if you were foolish enough to send them the money and a SASE -- a self-
addressed stamped envelope, the equivalent of an HTTP GET -- you would get a
sheet of instructions, which began: "Take out an ad in a magazine telling
people to send you a SASE and money. Make copies of this sheet and stuff them
in the SASEs..."

~~~
jstarfish
You might see these around town as well, usually written on cardboard signs
with a black marker, soliciting "trainees needed for real estate investor" or
some variant of the make-money-from-home-and-get-rich scheme.

Step 1 is always the same-- pay me $1K for a "startup kit," then find two
other suckers and get them to pay you $1K for their own.

Just the same, you can't read a travel blog without finding ads for
TravelBlogSuccess on it. "Travel the world, write about it and get paid! Get
super secret access to our exclusive message board! Just pay us $400, then
we'll give you a small cut for any additional suckers you recruit."

There are no end of rubes desperate enough to leave their office job to join a
pyramid scheme I suppose.

------
teddyh
I’d suggest this one instead:

[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/03/16/get-rich-with-
blog...](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/03/16/get-rich-with-blogging/)

~~~
maldinii
good resource, thanks!

------
hbcondo714
In section 4 (Creating an Online Course), the author links to her other
article[1] about creating a WordPress membership site using plugins but
specifically states these are free registrations that do not handle payments.
I wish the author did explore payments more because there are WordPress
plugins[2] that do provide subscription payment and reoccurring billing
services integrated with payment gateways that truly allow a CMS to be
monetized. The issue I see is that WordPress is the only CMS platform that
offers such easy membership, payment and content restriction integrations.
Have others seen this kind of functionality in other CMS platforms?

[1] [https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/build-a-membership-site-on-
wor...](https://www.codeinwp.com/blog/build-a-membership-site-on-wordpress/)

[2] [https://www.paidmembershipspro.com](https://www.paidmembershipspro.com),
[https://docs.restrictcontentpro.com/article/1593-restricting...](https://docs.restrictcontentpro.com/article/1593-restricting-
post-and-page-content#restricting-portions)

~~~
maldinii
thanks for pointing out.

------
Giorgi
Yeey another blogspam

------
jscholes
I'm sure the blog currently being down wasn't a part of the monetization
strategy.

